# Speed of Internet in Yucatan



## Almostamrs (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello

What is the typical internet speed in Yucatan ?

I need to use my laptop for work when I am there and am hoping to rent somewhere with internet connection.


----------



## PAR (Feb 13, 2010)

Almostamrs said:


> Hello
> 
> What is the typical internet speed in Yucatan ?
> 
> I need to use my laptop for work when I am there and am hoping to rent somewhere with internet connection.


I lived in Merida for 2 months and the internet wasn't bad. It wasn't anything to rave about because we only had 1MB service but that's all I wanted to pay for at the time. Telmex nationally offers plans with several speeds from 1MB to 5+MB so it depends on how much you're willing to pay per month. Just keep in mind that speeds can be slower than stated at times... which is the same with all providers worldwide.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The Yucatan is a big area. Populated areas should be almost equal to the US .... but unless you rent in a B&B, attached cottage or motel you're not likely to find a place that 'comes with' wireless Internet


----------

